# Bale film



## 5488 (Mar 19, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone knows where a bale film supplier is near faribault MN. Started my first custom bale Wrapping now looking for plastic dealer near me. Any info will help thanks!!


----------



## 5488 (Mar 19, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone knows where a bale film supplier is nears faribault mn. I just bought a Anderson Hybrid X for custom work for my first job. Im new to Wrapping and custom work, I'm only 22. So any info will be greatly appreciated!! THnks!!


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Call Ed.

*Innovative Forage Solutions*

PO BOX 431047

Brooklyn Park MN 55443

+1.763.244.5972

[email protected]


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

5488 said:


> Was wondering if anyone knows where a bale film supplier is nears faribault mn. I just bought a Anderson Hybrid X for custom work for my first job. Im new to Wrapping and custom work, I'm only 22. So any info will be greatly appreciated!! THnks!!


Not to far from you.I'll be in the area delivering before hay season.Or I can ship it to your door.I handle Agri Seal.

http://swmnhay.com/bale-film.htm


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

HALLSHAY said:


> Call Ed.
> 
> *Innovative Forage Solutions*
> 
> ...


I wonder where they are at. Champion/Maple Grove side is OK. Seeing the city reminds me of Elvis...


----------



## 5488 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks!! I'm more looking for sunfilm, flavor seal, ultra 5 or something in 1.2 mil. Any suggestions?


----------

